# Giraffe picture



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

A lovely picture of a Giraffe, I am sure you will agree.







:wink:

ray.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

just about to post sarkie reply when i clocked it,very good :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Certainly do agree, clever picture

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Took some finding unlike this.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I thought it was the one which the head pops up from the bottom of the picture.

It is well hidden.

Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres another couple
Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we were astounded in Kenya how well they we're camouflaged 

More so the Zebras, just couldn't see them until very close

That is a great photo Ray

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stop being gooey eyed about these creatures all of you!

They are evil and much harder than their vegie eating calm nature appearing personas that people perceive them as.

When I was 11 I went to Flamingo Land and in those days you could walk up to the animals and pet them. Well a Giraffe was right up close to the walk way and there I was with my whole family and a crowd of others as I walked up to stroke its lanky neck. I turned around to get the obligitary photo as you do and the thing swung its neck 45 degrees then head butted me into the middle of next week! out cold I was. As it was the 70's my parents and siblings and the crowd just fell about laughing before wandering off and forgetting about me leaving me on the floor with my head bleeding in the dust.

I have never got over it and now blame Giraffes for most of the shortcomings and failures I have experienced in my life. I am even distrusting of people with particular long necks. This is what they have done to me!

Give me a Lion anyday. At least you know where you stand with them.

Don't get me started on Armadillos!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> I thought it was the one which the head pops up from the bottom of the picture.
> 
> It is well hidden.
> 
> Andy


That will be this one....










Rob (motorhomersimpson) had it as his avatar a while back.

Hope you're keeping well Rob. 

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There was a hoax mini giraffe email going a round not so long ago, videos of the farm in Russia etc.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

barryd said:


> Stop being gooey eyed about these creatures all of you!
> 
> They are evil and much harder than their vegie eating calm nature appearing personas that people perceive them as.


My daughter is a zoo keeper and spent some time at West Midlands Safari Park and like you she knew how dangerous Giraffes can be. She spent a fair bit of time trying to stop people leaving their cars in the Giraffe enclosure for the very reason you mention. Mind you, she also once had to tackle a belligerent guy who got out of his car with his children in the Lion enclosure!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*What's the time Mr. Wolf?*

*What's the time Mr. Wolf?*


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Spotted :wink: 

ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nah, its definately not spotted.

:roll: 

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a wuluf, it's a wuluf.


----------

